# Phil's emersed rack



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes, it really does exist...here it is! 

It's made of 2x4 framing/stud timbers. Lighting is 2 bulb 40watt T-12 shoplights. The bottom 4 tanks are 10g and the top two are 15g. Things are kind of sparse right now as I'm trying to save the room for more Crypt species.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I was trying to check out your rack, but it looks like it was censored 8-[


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Tomb of the Unknown Crypts:
I'm waiting for these to flower so I have a better idea of which is which. There's some lutea and some of the different wendtii varieties. They were all grown out from bits of rhizome and root systems that were devoid of leaves.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Identified Crypts:
C. lingua, retrospiralis, lutea, walkeri, wendtii, crispulata v. balansae, aand pontederiifolia.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Misc. Plant "bog":
Plants that have either outgrown their soda bottle humidors or need more space.


----------



## Jay Reeves (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks for posting the photos. In the Id'd crypts photo you list balansae and retrospiralis. Where in the photo are they (i.e. left rear, 2nd from...)? If you have some time it would be great to see photos of those two. 

I recently set up a 15gal. that has just a few emersed plants, but looks pretty similar to your setup. It is totally fun to watch progress in this setup. Looking forward to some flowering. 

Thanks,
Jay Reeves


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice setup there. Have you noticed any differences in growth speed or hardiness emersed? Looks like something lots of carnivorous plant growers do(growchamber).


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Phil,

Do me a favor and post close up and far pictures of the rack itself. Joint, notches, shoulders etc. 

As you know I will be setting up mine and I'm looking into all pictures available. 

Thanks


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Phil,

I would love to learn more about this. Are you growing them for aquarium use? Regardless, I find this to be very interesting and was wondering how you go about it. there do not seem to be a lot of articles out there, at least that I could find. I have heard a reference to your soda bottles reciently and now I get it Feel like doing a article about your technique? Or is that already one. Substrate, light, heat, water, ferts? Oh tell me more, tell me more.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Dennis,

I've reached my upload quota, but I'll see about making a small webpage about it. To give credit where it's due, HeyPK was the inspiration, I just changed things a little bit. 

The crypts did REALLY well in the soil substrate with the soda bottle "humidor". If you've got the room that's a great way to grow them emersed.

As far as fertilization, they're watered with water from my discus tank so it's got plenty of plant food in it already. They also get a dilute micronutrient spray every few days and seem to be enjoying that as well. The substrate is just super cheap potting soil from my local supermarket. It's just sand and forest compost/recycled trees. There my be some peat in it, but we're so close to Georgia here that it's likely their pine scraps.


Jay, 

Check your email.


nonamethefish,

Yeah, there's been awesome growth in the crypts, they love it like this! Funny you should mention carnivorous plants, the director of the gardens at my school does his research on Sarracinia and Nepenthes pitcher plants. He's developed a few of the hybrid strains that are on the market now... The inspiration for this really came from Jan's setup. You can find it in the How To section of his site.

Best,
Phil


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Can you give us a link to that website please? I am also trying to set up an emmersed tray.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I also don't see the retrospiralis in that pic...or, it doesn't look like mine? 

Great plant rack by the way!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Sorry folks,

The retrospiralis and balansae are behind the tall stuff and aren't showing themselves much yet. They're still trying to get used to being out of water.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Phil,

Nice rack! :lol: 

Looks like Jan's.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Awesome rank! :wink: How do you keep the humidity up? Are you planning on growing rare stem plants?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Art,

Thanks!


Raul,

Three of the tanks have glass tops and in the other uncovered ones I stick soda bottles in the soil to keep the plants humid. Yes, at some point I'm going to be keeping some of the less common stemplants in there. This is supposed to be for keeping crypts and I want to get as many different types of them as I can before taking up space with stems.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

BTw, how does C. wendtii do emersed?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

It's growing like MAD! All the crypts are enjoying the open air, but the wendtii is growing the fastest. At this rate I wouldn't be surprised if I got a flower in a few months.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Raul,

I use regular glass aquarium tops to keep humidity high. As far as plant species, I built this for crypts and am going to fill it with as many species of Crypt as I can. If I've got room leftover I'll fill in with other plants that catch my fancy.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Phil, you don't find the potting soil to be too rich in organics for the crypts? or do they love it that way?


----------

